# Royal Fleet Auxiliary Engineer Officer



## Silver1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Trying to trace Mike Brodie, an RFA & BP officer in the 1960's & 1970's on RFA Pearleaf, then small BP Tankers, he came from St. Briavels in the Forest of Dean. Haven't seen him since the early seventies - can anyone help please.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Silver1,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey - you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience!
You will certainly spark many happy memories when you explore our threads and, since there are plenty ex-RFA and BP members, you have a good chance of re-establishing contact with Mike.
Good luck! (Thumb)


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

You could always try the RFA Association www.rfa-association.org.uk or email me with some details at [email protected] and I can put it onto the Association website


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

Silver1 said:


> Trying to trace Mike Brodie, an RFA & BP officer in the 1960's & 1970's on RFA Pearleaf, then small BP Tankers, he came from St. Briavels in the Forest of Dean. Haven't seen him since the early seventies - can anyone help please.


Keep looking on site and look for posts from Graham Wallace who is very knowledgable on BP shipping if you can get him more in depth info on your friend .PS ,what do you mean small tankers ?as they were all small in the 70s compared to now . He is on holiday at present .


----------



## Silver1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thankyou Pat, very grateful for your help & to retfordmackem for pointing out Graham Wallace. Retfordmackem - The tankers Mike & I eventually ended up on, were just coastal craft - around 2000 tons, owned by Bowker- King, contractors for BP. Thanks again to you both.
Jack


----------

